# Is this avian pox?



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

A lady in Paris rescued a blind woody and is asking for my help.
Could this be avian pox on his eyes? I am not familiar with this illness , please help!
If so, how to treat?
Thank you, Myriam


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it looks like tar...pox is lighter in color I do believe, does it weep or is it dry?


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you for your reponse.
I will ask, i am jumping from the french to the american forum


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Myriam

I agree, it doesn't look like pox, that would usually be on the eyelids.

Probably a good thing, as far as I know (and in my own experience) the woodpigeon pox virus (which appears to be different to the self limiting pigeon pox) is a fatal one. 

Cynthia


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you Cynthia, what could be the problem in your opinion?
I think he was attacked and pecked by other birds, she found him in an ovecrowded and dirty pigeon rescue center wher she happened to volunteer and brought him home.
Or is it more likely an infection?
I told her to give some Baytril, to avoid infection, is this ok?
And an eye cream. Is there anything "natural" she can put on the eye? I remember my mom putting "camomille" (in French, English??? a yellow flower you can also make tea with) on my eyes when they were tired or red looking.
Myriam


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Could it be conjuntivitis?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

colodial silver can be used....if Treesa was here perhaps she can give you more info on it..I have read post with good results using it.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

I received bigger pics.
Looks like tar
Could it have burned the eyes?
What can she put to soften the pain????????


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

May it be dry blood? She can use warm Chamomile tea and cotton bud to make compress and soften/remove whatever is on the eyelids.


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you Plamenh, I was also hesitating between dry blood and tar.
So chamomille is called the same in English
I asked this lady to register, don't know if she will do.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she may need to use some baby oil if it is tar, which that is what it looks like...he may be blinded from it for life...just guessing. a member here had to get some really sticky stuff off a bird she had and forgot what she used...I hope she will chime in...forgot who exactly...sorry not much help Im I...


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree that color is bit dark, but old blood crust can be pretty black and it looks that is coming out of eye sockets.
Chamomile will do the job at cleaning and calming sores and pain.
As Spirit Wings mentioned Colloidal Silver is good against infection. If possible Terracortril ointment can be used.
Woodie looks healthy otherwise and I can only hope that eyes are not permanently damaged.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if it is dried blood it should come off fairly easy, if tar...not so easy...


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> he may be blinded from it for life...


That is is also my fear
Feral pigeons can have quality life when blind... but woodies? She will of course offer him a good home.
There are some more birds kept in inacceptable ways in the rescue center, I told her to take another bad case (woodie if possible) to get him used to the warmth of another living being next to him, to fight his solitude. Now that he is still young and receptive to companionship.
My blind feral Gana was given a companion when still very young, and it was love at first... touch. Later on I had to remove this male, he recovered so well from his injuries that he could not be kept confined with Gana anymore.
A few months later I wantet to give her another handicapped young one as a life companion, but she refused and did not stop pecking at him. Now she only wants me to pet and hold her.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If it is tar, I would not touch it because you risking further tissue damage especially eye area. Vaseline can be used for removal from the skin.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would just use the chamomille to soak and see how much comes off. The she'll have a better look and see what is going on with the yes.

Reti


----------



## myrpalom (Aug 12, 2004)

Sadly, the woodie passed away, short after a visit to a vet, and while this lady went to the pharmacy to get meds for his eyes. When she came home, he was gone, he looked peaceful. Maybe it's for the best. A wild pigeon spending his life in the dark, not being able to fly free and live his life fully... Fly happily on the other side of the Rainbowbridge, litlle woodie.
Myriam


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

How sad, at least he died in someones hands and not on a dirty floor being harrassed by pigeons. Very sad, I wish he could have been helped. It really just makes me cry. mindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor baby.
Thank you to friend for helping this little guy.

Reti


----------

